# My Official Get Posts Thread



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

U Can Join In If U Want If Not I'll Be Talking To Myself


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Gotta Get More Posts


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

So This Is What Ill Do


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Ill Type In This Thread


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Till My Fingers Turn Blue


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha That Rymed


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

I Should Be A Rapper


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Like Eminem


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

But With Muscles


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok This Is Getting Old


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello Can U Hear Me Now


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Hellooooooooooooooooo Is Anyone There


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Man I Shouldve Went And Played Golf Today


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok Gonna Get A 1000 Points Then Call It A Day


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 16, 2004)

someone is bored today


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmm One More Post Should Do It


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope Maybe One More


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha Im There


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok Username Looks Stupid I Need More Points


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

So Here I Am Again


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Typing


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

And Typing


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

And Posting


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

And No One Else Is Here


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Just Me


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Shit


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Fuck


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Gear


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Juice


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Crank


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Jack


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm thinking to much shrapnel without a kevlar


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmm


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Military


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Infantry


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Airborne


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Air Assault


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Ranger


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Sere


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Jungle


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Mountain


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Panama


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Ecuador


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Honduras


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Columbia


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Afghanistan


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Bosnia


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Somalia


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Pakistan


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Iraq


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes I Am


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

No Ur Not


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Am To


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

u wanna make this a competetion?


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet...


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

I can kick your...


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

post count ass


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

just watch me bro


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

look at that shit


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

my postsa re goin up


----------



## Parker123 (Dec 16, 2004)

Post more Pics of your Biatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah Post More Pics Of Ur Biatch


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Post Ur Bitch


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

Some random pics for ya bro


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

Here is the JUJU ASS!


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 16, 2004)

Id Hit It


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

Id dirtbike it


----------



## heavy (Dec 16, 2004)

If u know what i mean


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 16, 2004)

it's sad what happens to our vet's


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 16, 2004)

reminds me of born on the 4th of july......quite possibly one flew over the coo coo's nest....


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

*post whores, unite*

It's time to get this thread hoppin' again.


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Hoppity, hop....hop!


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Hopping down the yellow Points road...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Racking up the points as we go....


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Singin' a ditty, trying not to look gay...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Not that gay is bad...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

some of my good friends are gay...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

or bi...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok...I messed up my ditty...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

...but I'm still gettin' points...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Points whore....post whore...what's the difference...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Not that whore is bad...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Some of my best friends are wh....never mind...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

I think I may just own page six of this thread.


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

O\/\/n !!


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Meet me on page Seven...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Aren't we on page Seven yet??


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm on a quest for page Seven!


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Let's hear it for Page Seven!


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm outta control now....


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

and outta my mind....


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Yet no one has come to my rescue...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Woo hoo!!...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Did you know there 15 posts per page?...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm 7/15ths of the way there, on this page...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

8/15ths...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

9/15ths...and all alone...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

2/3rds...and getting bored...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

11/15ths...(this is tiring)...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

12/15ths...(I'll do more cardio tomorrow)...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

13/15ths...(I think I have the stamina for a few more)...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

14/15ths...(I'll be the owner of page seven, too)...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

That's it...Page Seven...Owned!


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

And the Initiator of Page EIGHT !!!


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Anybody Want in?


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Is it wrong that I think this is entertaining?


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

I need to read more books.


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Did you know there is a ten second limit on Posting?...Not more than one post in a Ten second span.


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

51 bodybuilders online and no one will stop me...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

or is it that no one will come near me...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

... waiting ...


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Man....


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

you guys are really.....


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

pathetic....


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

50 bodybuilders online now!...I must have scared one off...


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I need


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Daman is in the house!!


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

1000 posts...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

This is the place to do it


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

almost there...


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

don't know if .....


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ill make it tonight....


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

You have the Floor, daman.  Go man, Go!


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

this kinda sucks


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

40 more to go


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll check on you later...


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

This thread is now in safe hands.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I work with over 200 people


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

and I could kick all their asses


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

They are all scared of me


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

cuz I'm one big SOB


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

The women all stare in amazement


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

When I walk down the hall


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

they laugh at the other guys


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

cuz I make them look so small


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

All those hoes want me to hit it


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> cuz I'm one big SOB


Where are the pics?


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

they would kill to touch my huge chest


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

they want me to squeeze


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

each of their breasts


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

My camera's f'd up


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

so I can't post any pics


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

My unique tattooing


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

48 bodybuilders online now!...they are dropping like flies.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

makes it easy to ID me


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> makes it easy to ID me


Word.


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Stats?


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't blur out the tat


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

cuz it covers my arm


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

and you wouldn't be able to see


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

my swole-ass tricep


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

6'3"

230lbs

15%BF


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Damn I might make it


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

to 1000 tonight


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

but I'm tired as hell


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I want to talk about kickin my bosses ass some more


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

That little punk


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

tells people he's afraid of me


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I threaten his bitch-ass


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

every freakin day


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

He joined a gym


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

so he could be like me


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I told him he can never be like me


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

cuz I'm an animal


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

and he's a sissy


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

He quit goin to the gym


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

I told he might as well hang it up


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> He quit goin to the gym


LMAO!


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

and just get old and fat


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

1000 posts baby!


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

have a nice night


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> 1000 posts baby!


Good work!


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 8, 2005)

Later.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 8, 2005)

is


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 8, 2005)

it


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 8, 2005)

to late


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 8, 2005)

to join


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 8, 2005)

the fun?


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 8, 2005)

cool, i now qualify as a post whore


----------



## Pain4Gain (Mar 9, 2005)

*It takes a certain breed...*

...to be a post whore.   :welcome:


----------

